# Want To Put Muffler On New Kipor 3500ti



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

I want to put a muffler on my new generator and was wondering if any one has done this and would be willing to share how they installed it (materials, process) and which muffler they recommend.

I have seen Camper Andy's glass pack and really like it. Camper Andy, or anyone else that knows, can you give specific instructions on how you installed yours (materials and dimensions). Also, I don't do any welding, so if there are parts that you had to weld, could you offer an alternative way of connecting it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

taylorc,

Andy is definitely the guy to talk to on this one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Real basic, just some 1" copper pipe, a couple of elbows and two adapters (one from the exhaust to 1" and one from the 1" to the inlet of the glas pack). I bought the smallest glas pack and it is all screwed together. The heat shield is just some expanded metal screwed on with a couple of L brackets. The hose clamps on the glas pack hold on a hidden shelving mount and the other side of the mount is on the generator. I can remove the entire system by taking out two screws.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I also extended my exhaust from the top of my generator carrier down undeneath the carrier.. I used 1 inch black pipe, and welded it all together.. my gen is mounted permanant on my Roo..

It really seemed to quiet it down from what it was..

If I get a min, I'll post a pic this weekend.

Carey


----------



## Jeff Bayley (Jul 25, 2010)

Andy-

I tried emailing you but no reply. Maybe your spam filter got it. I have the same generator. I would love more photos of the bracket and a close up of the coupler and the 2 screw easy on/off set up. My email is [email protected]

In addition to the other mod suggestions, it was suggested on another forum search I found to divert the exhaust with a hose into a 5 gallon bucket of water. They pointed out that marine engines exhaust their's into the water and don't use mufflers at all. I'm wondering about doing a combo of both the Thrush and the water. In addition to my Kipor, I'm experimenting around with making some cheaper contractor gens quiet and a high temp rubber hose into a bucket of water could very well do the trick. The guy that posted sounded as if he'd done it already. Food for thought or trial.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The thing about camping season is that we tend to go camping and most of our camping is off the grid so no Internet. I am back now and will try to answer your questions

My use of the Thrush muffler was it was cheap and in stock. More of a gimmick as it does more to change the tone of the generator then to really quit it very much more. It lowers the tone of the generator to a more pleasing tone. I will see if I can get more photos of the mounting system I used.

As for the water exhaust idea. It will not work very well with a cheap contractors generator since even if you quite the exhaust there is a tremendous amount of mechanical noise from that type of generator. If it was a water cooled engine and you ported the exhaust into a tub of water it could help some.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

On marine engines which run their exhaust under the water, there is also cooling water running through the exhaust. Without the water running in the exhaust, any rubber components would cook in a matter of minutes. I watched it happen on a friends' sterndrive. The water pump quit working and he burned up about $400.00 worth of rubber couplers in the exhaust system, in the time it took to realize the engine was overheating.

Doug


----------

